# Boarding price



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking around town for a boarder for when I get a horse, and I was wondering, What is the average price per month most boarders charge?


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

no, you are looking for a Stable. you would be the boarder. it is different all over the country. i am paying $350 a month and that is in NJ. the hay shortage and the corn shortage for grains may raise these prices as we lose the land over time. 

also you need to pay for farrier every 8 weeks and dentist once a year and vet twice a year for spring and fall shots.


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, I meant stable  
The last stable I looked at was $350.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

It depends on the location.
Personally, I would browse the phone book, call the stables and ask them all what they charge and what they offer. This should give you a general idea of the average price of board in your area.


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes (May 17, 2007)

I pay $385 a month for Wes. It includes all the necessities. He has free access to a stall all day, all the hay he can eat (as they are on sand pasture), feed twice daily, supplements, big riding ring, two round pens, and my trainer (who owns the barn) is always there when the vet and farrier comes (makes it easier for me, as it's a 25 minute drive to the barn.)


----------



## Mare319 (May 20, 2007)

Where in Florida, Manda?


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

well for me-- i think it would be $500 monthtly. Im preety sure that includes: food, own stall, field, 4 rifing rings, etc? So ya im in Pa. And most of the time u dont put the horse in the field or muck the stalls, so if u r not there it wont be a problem


----------



## VivaLaGlam[182] (Jun 21, 2007)

It really depends on what you are looking for in a barn. Barns that don't have indoor rings tend to charge less and usually the same with smaller more "homelike" stables. Also depends on your location.. but I would say the average board price would range from about $300-$600. 
I am currently paying $510CAN a month in Ontario.


----------



## docsdusty72 (Jun 27, 2007)

CT- 625 a month and thats CHEAP! for where I am


----------



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

wow i guess i have a deal

i only have to pay $125
for a full care stale at a really nice pleace


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

$575 a month for a 12'by12' stall with a 12'by14' paddock attached fed hay and alfalfa twice a day. 2 arenas both lighted one covered one uncovered hot water wash racks. 14'by36' turnout paddocks and a few miles of trails around the property. That's about average for where I live (california).


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

I pay $150 for pasture board. There is an outdoor ring, but no indooor. The standard price here for a stall is around $500 a month.


----------



## BlackBone (Jul 9, 2007)

I board my horse in LI New York, and I pay $850/month, you guys are so Lucky! The board includes a private turnout and night checks w/ a 14x14 stall. There are three rings, 2 outdoor and an indoor. They get hay 4x a day (or as needed) and grain in the mornin and at night.


----------



## TrailRid3r (Jul 2, 2007)

This is myne...

60 x 132 indoor arena, 100 x 140 outdoor arena, both with 
sand over lime sand footing. Our boarder's barn is made entirely out of 
wood, which we have found to be cooler in the summer and warmer in the 
winter. It has 10 x 12 stalls, cross-ties available in the aisle way as well as the 
stalls, and concrete wash bay for bathing. Boarders are welcome to keep their 
tack boxes in front of their horses' stalls

RATES
Full Care - $275/month Includes 
AM/PM grain and hay, stalls cleaned 
daily and coordinated vet and farrier 
scheduling.

Total Care - $350/month Includes all 
of the above, plus grooming three 
times per week, blanketing and vet 
and farrier handling.


----------



## TrailRid3r (Jul 2, 2007)

Double post Sorry...


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

That varies a lot from one area to the next and even from one stable to the next in the same area. For example, I get $150 a month and you either take care of the feeding yourself or pay a fair share of the feed bill (I keep the receipts available) and I'll feed them. I also take care of minor grooming if the horse is well behaved. I also call in a farrier that I trust with my own horses every 6 to 8 weeks. When I get an appointment with him, I contact the owners and they have final say as to whether their horses get done.
There is a guy 2 miles down the road who charges $350 and you do your own feeding and everything else, all you get for your money is a place for the horse to sleep. But, he has a big closed stable and I just have a smallish 3 sided one.


----------

